# Multiple Hopper Upgrade / Install Question



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

Presently I have 3 722K's. Each having it's own Home Run. I am looking at upgrading each of these to a Hopper. DISH indicated they would have a Tech come out to the house and install 3 Hoppers. Yesterday, the Tech called to indicate that he's unable to install 3 Hoppers without an additional dish and would need to install 2 Hoppers and 1 Joey.
What I want is the ability to have 3 people independently utilize a Hopper without interfering with the others recordings, scheduling, etc.
From my research, it appears installing 3 Hoppers can be done in one household with one dish as explained below. Does this seem dooable?
"...Three Cable lines from 1000.4 or 1000.2 LNB into a 44 switch. Power the power 44 switch on port one without anything else connected to port 1. port 2,3,4 into a duo node for two of the hoppers. Using the 3 cascading ports on the right side of the 44 switch run 3 cables to a 33 switch and 2 lines from the bottom of the 33 switch into a solo node for the 3rd hopper."

Thanks in advance
Stan


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Stan,
There are some ways to get the installation you're looking for; to assist you with this would you PM me with the phone number on the account?
Thanks


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Transplanted Yankee said:


> "...Three Cable lines from 1000.4 or 1000.2 LNB into a 44 switch. Power the power 44 switch on port one without anything else connected to port 1. port 2,3,4 into a duo node for two of the hoppers. Using the 3 cascading ports on the right side of the 44 switch run 3 cables to a 33 switch and 2 lines from the bottom of the 33 switch into a solo node for the 3rd hopper."


First, if you already have a 1k2 or k4, you won't need a DPP44. The switch is built into the LNB. I just had a HwS system installed. I had it all mapped out as you do from having two 500 dishes with a DPP44 directly feeding my 722 and two others with 3 home runs. I was looking to use the power supply cable to power the 44 and bring OTA back. But when I got started prepping for the tech, I found out that all my lines, running inside a closed off chimney (or I thought it was closed off), were severely Raccoon shredded. And I mean shredded, it was amazing that we still had service. Goes to show ya, DISH gear is good. So the tech and I got it all cleaned up and did an install like the one you are proposing. A couple of days later I lost the Duo Node. 119 and 129 were fine, but 110 completely gone. Then after a couple more visits from the tech and two Duo Nodes it was determined that the DPP44 was frying the Duo. Looks like the Nodes can't take the voltage output from the DPP44. So New Dish (1000.2) to replace the two 500's, that originally replaced a 1k2, No DPP44, New Duo and everything has been great since. I feel so much better now having all new tech from end to end and not a mishmash. So I guess you'll have to dump the DPP44 part of the equation.

Good Luck. Let us know what you finally get installed and how it works.

. . . fb


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Transplanted Yankee said:


> Presently I have 3 722K's. Each having it's own Home Run. I am looking at upgrading each of these to a Hopper. DISH indicated they would have a Tech come out to the house and install 3 Hoppers. Yesterday, the Tech called to indicate that he's unable to install 3 Hoppers without an additional dish and would need to install 2 Hoppers and 1 Joey.
> What I want is the ability to have 3 people independently utilize a Hopper without interfering with the others recordings, scheduling, etc.
> From my research, it appears installing 3 Hoppers can be done in one household with one dish as explained below. Does this seem dooable?
> "...Three Cable lines from 1000.4 or 1000.2 LNB into a 44 switch. Power the power 44 switch on port one without anything else connected to port 1. port 2,3,4 into a duo node for two of the hoppers. Using the 3 cascading ports on the right side of the 44 switch run 3 cables to a 33 switch and 2 lines from the bottom of the 33 switch into a solo node for the 3rd hopper."
> ...


Here's how I have my four Hoppers connected, works great.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

One of my worst, wait a minute, 2 (!!!) of my worst installer experiences EVER involved DPP44 switches.

I am still emotionally damaged and spiritually diminished from the experience.

The horror, the horror!


:eek2:


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

n0qcu said:


> Here's how I have my four Hoppers connected, works great.


Great diagram. I'll show this to the installer and see what he says. It appears though I may end up just getting 2 Hoppers and 1 Joey after going back and forth with Mike from DIRT.
I'm getting kinda squimish on the DPP44 switches with all the negative comments about them. With the Hopper setup, do I have to have those switches.
Looking at your diagram though, you're showing 4 cables coming off your dish. When we had our house built a couple years ago, I ran 3 lengths of RG6 from outside where the dish would be mounted, and your diagram is showing 4. Perhaps the initial installer did run another one and I have 4, but don't recall that. The dish I have is the 4001, or something like that.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I believe he has 4 outputs because it is a D1000.2+ with the special LNB for 118.7.

Unless you have a 1000+ you only get 3 lines from the dish.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

44 switches are fine, I run two of them as well and I have no problems.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

some guy said:


> 44 switches are fine, I run two of them as well and I have no problems.


I agree. The 44 switches maybe just fine. It's when the new nodes are mixed with them that there's a problem.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Not for me there isn't. I have two duo nodes connected to 2 44 switches and I have no problems.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I have four Hoppers and one Joey and the DPP44 switch works just fine for the most part (have a DPP44 and a DPP33.) It doesn't like power outages though. Sometimes it will be flaky after a power outage, so I have to unplug the DPP44 and all four Hoppers for fifteen minutes to reset the system. If you're only getting two Hoppers, no need for the DPP44 if you have a 1000.x dish. Dish will only lease two Hoppers, third and beyond must be purchased separately. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It appears that the problem with mixing node and DPP44s is in the way that the power injector is wired in.

If you attempt to use the injector in the same line as a node it may burn out the node, therefore you put the power injector on a coax to the #1 input on the DPP44 with no other devices connected to the #1 input as illustrated in post #4. Use ports 2, 3, and 4 to connect the node to the DPP44.

If anyone has contrary experience please jump in so we can tweak out speculations.

I have no first hand experience with this it is just conjecture from reading the discussions about problems using DPP44s with nodes.

You can take it or leave it at that.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Wulp, in my case the "higher ups" decided that we weren't going to burn through anymore Duo Nodes (despite the build, I guess they're expensive) and the DPP44 was going. We had the power feed and the OTA back feed on the same cable running to Port 1 on the 44 and not associated with the nodes at all running from Ports 2-4. And since the rework I have had no problems with Duo's going out. But then I have read that they van be faulty on their own. So I got all new gear including a 1k2 that is anchored so well they could use it as a tethering point. And was aimed with meticulous care, unlike the previous 1k2, that's why they moved me back the two dish solution. Plus this is one of the black Teflon that will keep me from having to worry about snow during the Winter. My SuperSoaker is ready but, fingers crossed, it won't need to be used. Except for Raccoons.

From your reports it looks like it's the luck of the draw. My situation ate two nodes. Now we're just fine. Plus when I installed the new Duo, handling it didn't feel as well built as the Military Gradish 44 and my previous 33.


----------

